# Parts for a Taurus Model 856 38SP Revolver



## harvey2377 (Aug 22, 2020)

HI, 

I was curious as to where I can locate parts for a Taurus model 856. I recently purchased this item a couple of months ago and noticed while using it at a firing range, one of the screws located above the trigger (right side) came loose, fell off at some point and I could not locate it. The name of the part is a "yoke screw assembly". I attempted to contact Taurus both by email and phone without success. Any advice on where I might get a replacement screw?

Thanks!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think you might want to take it to a competent gunsmith. Taurus customer service is erratic at best from what I've heard.
GW


----------



## harvey2377 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks, however I was afraid you'd say that.... I appreciate your response, though...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe you need to contact Taurus, and send the firearm to them for parts and service unless they have changed their policy.


----------



## harvey2377 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks, denner. I'll just have to bite the bullet (no pun intended) and deal with Taurus...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck. Their customer service isn’t. Go to a hardware store and see if you can find a matching stainless replacement. Put a touch of non hardening loctite on it when you replace it as long as you can be sure the bottom of the screw does not touch any of the internal action. I think the Blue is non hardening.


----------



## harvey2377 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks, seems like a viable option...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

See if you can ID the part you have need of first and attempt to locate. Not sure how you will do with Taurus. A gunsmith may be able to help with a "yoke screw assembly" screw. Good luck. Loctite will be in order when you find the correct screw


----------



## harvey2377 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you very much- I appreciate the advice!


----------

